
MVC Podcast Ep.17: Yahoo anti-male lawsuit; tech company struggles; internships - martystepp
https://soundcloud.com/mvcthepodcast/episode-17-anti-male-anti-terror-tips-for-your-tech-internship
======
martystepp
In this episode, Marty and Victoria discuss an anti-male discrimination
lawsuit at Yahoo, Twitter banning ISIS accounts, and various tech stock
tumbles. They then discuss a listener question on tech internships: how to
prepare, how to choose, and how to make the most of them.

